# LPGA Player Profile: Lexi Thompson (PHOTOS)



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

With the LPGA taking a two week break, I would like to do another LPGA player profile. 

The player I have chosen today has been the number one American player for quite some time now. 

Lexi Thompson 










For full profile:
TONY'S LPGA REPORT


----------

